# Night Hunting



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Missed one last night, got this one tonight and have one more night to go. It's Florida over peanut fields. I hope one day Michigan will get serious about their hogs and allow night hunting. Until then.......


----------



## papamark (Aug 12, 2013)

Down here in TX, I get up early morning, sit on the front porch having my coffee and a cig and usually knock one down about 3 times a month, there is a watering tank across from my house that they stop at regularly, when they start to move back to the woods,

DEAD PIGGY !!!, there at times have been as many as 50 or more hogs there at one time


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sweet night vision. Nice pig.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

perfectly legal to shoot hogs at night in Michigan...if there's a season open like coyote or ****...or being **** can be shot year round on private property...night or day...just no rifles at night other then rim fire 

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wnyfisherman (Sep 21, 2013)

should be legal everywhere


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

here in GA 24/7/365 and we still can't kill enough, you are talking about an animal that can have 3 to 5 litters a year...


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

walleyeman2006 said:


> perfectly legal to shoot hogs at night in Michigan...if there's a season open like coyote or ****...or being **** can be shot year round on private property...night or day...just no rifles at night other then rim fire
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Actually that is a little misleading and can get someone in trouble if they are not very familiar with the law. By the new law, there is no open season on hogs in Michigan. They can only be shot at night "if" the hunter is *actively* hunting the standard night critters....*****, yotes, etc. You can't go out and specifically hunt them at night. Do not tell da' man that is what you're doing or you could be subject to a ticket. IMO in most cases, a rimfire (.22) isn't much of a match for a decent hog. 

What needs to happen is for the DNR to get serious about it and have an actually hog season (year round) and allow day and night hunting with bows, centerfires, slugs and handguns. Ya can throw in dogs if someone wanted to pursue that idea. 

See below from the DNR.... 

*



Rules for Shooting Feral Swine

Click to expand...

*


> *What is a feral swine?*
> A feral swine is a free-ranging pig. Feral swine are considered exotic, nuisance species and cause damage to agricultural lands and the environment. Feral swine can also have negative impacts on wildlife and livestock.
> *Is it legal to take feral swine? *
> Yes, if you are legally hunting game during an open season (of any type) and see a feral swine you may pursue that animal if you wish, following all the regulations of the open season which you are hunting. (Please note: There is an open season of some species 365 days of the year.) For open seasons and regulations, please view the most current Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest.
> ...


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

Tomorrow night we are going down to Leakey,Tx and hunt at night for hogs and exotics, I want a Axis doe I hear they taste like elk. This friend I am going with went with me to a game ranch 2 years ago. I killed a buffalo cow and he killed a cow elk for the meat. Kill a axis and a hog leave it with the local butcher and come back opening week end of white tail season and get the meat. I love wild meat sausage,summer sausage,dried lsausage. I will brag to you next week about the trip,only 460 miles down and back. O the excuse to go down is to fill the feeders,Laterr Chuck


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck killing one at night with a 17 hmr or getting close enough to get on with a 12 ga


----------



## Quaker (Aug 25, 2011)

ryan-b said:


> Good luck killing one at night with a 17 hmr or getting close enough to get on with a 12 ga



you can use a centerfire rifle in the shotgun zone to shoot feral hogs. See page 17 of 2013 Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest. Verified with DNR yesterday.

Rifles in the Shotgun Zone

Centerfire or rimfire rifles may be used Dec. 1 - Nov. 9 in the Shotgun Zone (see
pg. 11) during the open season for all species except, no rifles may be used for
deer, turkeys and migratory game birds.

Shell Capacity for Shotguns and Centerfire Rifles
It is unlawful to hunt with a semi-automatic shotgun or semi-automatic rifle that
can hold more than six shells in the barrel and magazine combined, unless it is
a .22 caliber rimfire. Fully automatic firearms are illegal. All shotguns used for
migratory game birds (including woodcock) must be plugged so the total capacity
of the shotgun does not exceed three shells.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Quaker said:


> you can use a centerfire rifle in the shotgun zone to shoot feral hogs. See page 17 of 2013 Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest. Verified with DNR yesterday.
> 
> Rifles in the Shotgun Zone
> 
> ...


Only during daylight hours. Nighttime is limited to rimfire, shotgun (no slug or cut), bow.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

fr3db3ar said:


> Only during daylight hours. Nighttime is limited to rimfire, shotgun (no slug or cut), bow.


Correct. Also no buckshot.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Best I ever had was wild pork. Would be nice to connect with one here.


----------



## Quaker (Aug 25, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Only during daylight hours. Nighttime is limited to rimfire, shotgun (no slug or cut), bow.



Have you a citation for this? 

It appears to be inconsistent with the rules for center fire. 

All I have been able to find are references to other game during the exclusion for center fire Nov 9 through Dec 1.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

*2.5 Hunting hours, exceptions; prohibited activities. 
*
Sec. 2.5 (1) Except for the trapping of animals and as otherwise specified in this section, the hunting hours shall substantially conform to one-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset and shall be those starting times and ending times published in the Michigan hunting and trapping guide or in the respective state hunting guide for that animal. 
(2) In addition to the daylight hunting hours specified in subsection (1) and during those dates specified for the use of artificial lights in sections 2.4 and 3.605, a person traveling afoot at night and in possession of only a bow and arrow, a crossbow, a rimfire firearm .22 caliber or smaller or shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug or cut shell may take within their specified open seasons raccoon, opossum, coyote, and fox with the aid of dogs; and fox and coyote, during the season open to the taking of fox, with the aid of a game or predator call. Subject to MCL 324.43510, (2) and (3), a person hunting these species during the nighttime hunting hours shall not possess a loaded firearm, a cocked crossbow, or bow with a nocked arrow except when one or more of the following conditions apply: 

(a) The person is following dogs and is at the point of kill for taking a treed raccoon during the open season for taking raccoon by hunting. 
(b) The person is following dogs and is at the point of kill for taking possum during the open season for taking opossum by hunting. 
(c) The person is taking opossum, coyote, or fox with the aid of a game or predator call during the open season for taking fox by hunting. 
(d) The person is taking raccoon with the aid of a game or predator call during the open season for taking raccoon by hunting.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I just thought of a load that isn't banned but since I am bringing it up you might get some brownie points to get it listed. Eh got a point don't I. On You Tube they look pretty effective.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Hackman said:


> I just thought of a load that isn't banned but since I am bringing it up you might get some brownie points to get it listed. Eh got a point don't I. On You Tube they look pretty effective.


Well.........we're waiting.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Wax Loads


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Probally should have kept quiet, probally will be in next years guide as illegall.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Hackman said:


> Wax Loads


If it was one projectile it would be considered a slug. For interested parties....It is pretty cool.


----------

